# Hello!  I'm new here!



## Mwolfe (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello, everyone!  I'm new (as the subject says).  I study traditional Kodokan Judo here in Michigan.

I've been studying a total of 6 years (with a couple years off in between due to injury.  Long story). 

In any case, this is where I'll mostly be hanging out.

- Mark


----------



## Yari (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome

Hope you enjoy yourself!

/Yari


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 10, 2004)

You have definatly come to the right place!I have only been here a week or so myself and I have found this to be the very best martial arts web site to ever emerge.The members are some of the most polite and knowlegable people you will ever experience.I have gained several new insights on many subjects,and I am a longtime veteran of martial arts.Just proves that learning never stops!


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the kind replies.

I look forward to discussing Judo (Jujutsu) with you all.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mwolfe _
> *Thanks for the kind replies.
> 
> I look forward to discussing Judo (Jujutsu) with you all. *



Welcome to Martial Talk!

I hope you find want you want here.

Where about in Michigan are you?
I am also in Michigan - Flint to be exact


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mwolfe _
> *Thanks for the kind replies.
> 
> I look forward to discussing Judo (Jujutsu) with you all. *




South of Flint, in Macomb Twp.

It's near Shelby / Utica / Clinton Twp.  Right in the middle, basically near Lakeside mall.


----------



## pknox (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard!  I look forward to speaking with you - it's always good to have a few more grapplers around.


----------

